# LTD  LLC ?
,   ,      .   ,           LTD     .    =Limited Liability Company?,   LLC.   ?
 :         , .       ?

----------

- ?

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=212635

----------


## Law

LLC, Corp.  Inc   . Ltd - , ,  .

----------

, ,  LLC?     ,    ,     ,    ?

----------

Law,    LTD     ?

----------


## stas

**,     .  , .
       .

----------


## Law

,    ( ""  "camomile")

----------

LTD=Limited?       ?

----------


## stas

,  "" .

----------


## Law

,   ?


          - Ltd. (limited, .).  .     ()   ,    .  ,     ( , ),       ,    "Limited",    "Ltd."

----------

Stas,    ,  ,    .      ,  Limited  Limited Liabiliti Cjmpani.   ,         LTD,   LLC

----------

Ltd .  limited,       LLC (limited liability company)

----------

,    ,         ?

----------


## stas

**,        .

----------


## Law

- "...." LLC
     - "...." Limited Liability Company

----------



----------

Stas,  , ,

----------

> Stas,  , ,


  :Smilie: 

...




> ,    , 
> **      ?


-->



> **,        .


 

 *Law* -   ,

----------

:         ,
   :

----------

> ,     
>     LTD,   LLC


     ,
    -      -:
LLC - USA
LTD - UK, ,  



> :


,     .  :Smilie: 

*      LLC  LTD -  "", ,    ;
      ,
     .

----------

